# Watch dogs 2 update problem.



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi guys. 

Got Watch dogs 2 earlier, and have been trying to update it on the xbox 1. The game is installed fine, but when starting it says that the game needs an update. It then simply returns a message saying "There was a problem with the update." and advising me to test the network connection. The network is great, tried wifi and wireless, ran a speed test and it's sitting at 20mb. Everything is working fine apart from the feckin update!

Anyone else experience anything similar? Any ideas? 

Cheers

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Got it sorted. Updated the console and tried again. 

Bazinga. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Enjoy the game! I'm liking it so far


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Shame your xb1 n as I've got a ps4.

I liked the first watchdogs so am hoping this will be good, I may pick it up at the weekend.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Spoke too soon guys.Thought I had this sussed.

Spoke with Microsoft last night and reset the console and account etc. 700mb console update file to download. Did that and tried it this morning - same feckin message!!!! 

Really disappointed. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Sorted it? I bought it on Friday for PS4 and touch wood had no issues, only played it 10mins so far.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes chum. It was apparently an on-line gaming patch that either hadnt been released, or was just not right. It downloaded magically on Friday night. Just haven't had a chance to give it a rattle, what with all the detailing I do ahem....



Sent from my D6603


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Had another play tonight, considering the first game had bad reviews and I liked it and this one has had great ones, I'm an hour in and I'm not feeling it yet to be honest.


----------

